# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  FT Optometrist - FT or PT Optometrist needed in Muscatine, Iowa  Full scope & flexib

## MichaelGuessford

*Growing Multi-Optometrist practice in Muscatine, Iowa looking to add an Optometrist  Future Buy-In Opportunity, OCT, newly added Dry Eye Suite with Lumenis Optilight IPL*
Well-established medical-based optometry practice searching for a full- or part-time Optometrist. The main office recently expanded and received a complete remodel and now features a dry eye suite. *Float between three locations, two of which are 15-20 minutes apart from main office.*
*Muscatine, Iowa is a thriving small town on the Mississippi River with easy access to metropolitan areas such as Iowa City, Quad Cities, and Chicago. Muscatine is a great place to raise a family; it's rich in history, activities, amenities, innovation and entrepreneurial spirit, as well as natural beauty.*
Some of the perks of living in Muscatine are:
           *Recreation features* include a 560-acre park system, 2 municipal golf courses, 8 full-size soccer fields, Kent-Stein Park (softball, baseball, fishing, picnic areas), Muscatine Aquatic Center with 5 water slides, a boat harbor and marina, 5 basketball courts, 8 tennis courts, 2 sand volleyball courts, and a river-front ice skating rink
           *Cultural amenities* such as the Muscatine Arts Center, the Muscatine Center for the Performing Arts, two national historic districts, 2 cultural and entertainment districts, the Muscatine Symphony Orchestra, and Pearl City Players Theatrical Society
           *Low Cost of Living* - cost of living is 11% lower in Muscatine than the national average and cost of housing is 34% lower than the national average
*Key highlights of the practice:*
           Well-established, full scope OD practice
           Maestro OCT, Optos, HVF, Digital Retinal & External Photography, Pachymetry, Oculus Keratograph, new Dry Eye Suite with Lumenis Optilight IPL
           Patient base covers all ages
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Practice full scope
           See 12-15 patients per day
           Tech does pre-test and history
           EHR  Revolution
           Flexible work schedule
*Salary & Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*
           Competitive salary with sign-on bonus and production bonus
           Benefits include Future Buy-In, Health and Malpractice insurances and CE + 401K + 2 weeks vacation, AOA/state/Local association dues, cellphone stipend, 7 paid holidays
           W-2 Employee 
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
*Phone/Text:* 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
*Job Code: IA-KM-4521-1122*
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

